# Beretta 92s Police trade in.



## Solamnic (Feb 2, 2018)

Howdy!

I just purchased a Beretta 92S from Classic firearms and am trying to identify a few markings. It looks like it has had a new barrel installed. The barrel is stamped with and MP and a box with a 5-point star with DSAT under it and 01 under that. Any ideas what these indicate?

Thanks!
Solamnic


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No idea what the marks mean, but would like to see some pictures of that pistol! :smt1099


----------

